# [fotd]: twisted neutrals



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

......


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 20, 2007)

You are trippin' You're gorgeous and your application is flawless. Love the whole look.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 20, 2007)

*mimi from drew carey???..girl u gonna need the blue im writing in, with bang on blue from mac, and then some just to look like her..lol..not even close..i like the look..the contacts make your eyes pop even more..i think ima get back into wearing gray contacts again..hehe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## FatalxDoll (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG, your like drop dead gorgeous :[

I also dont know why u dont like ur blending.. Idk.. I like it lol


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

you are so good at what you do! great blue look.... you are so critical of yourself. i guess we all are... but this is beautiful!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVE the blue


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 20, 2007)

Freaking gorrrrgeousss!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 20, 2007)

This looks wonderful!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it is flawless!  You are a beautiful girl.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 20, 2007)

Giiiirl, stop being so harsh on yourself. This is amazing!!


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 20, 2007)

Your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 20, 2007)

i sooo love this on you. i lovve the colours on you!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_*mimi from drew carey???..girl u gonna need the blue im writing in, with bang on blue from mac, and then some just to look like her..lol..not even close..i like the look..the contacts make your eyes pop even more..i think ima get back into wearing gray contacts again..hehe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

I've tried the non-coloured contacts thing but I just keep going back to my coloured ones.  I don't know but I find that they enhance my complexion and make my eye makeup stand out.  I know many are not fans of coloured contacts, for whatever reasons they might have, but I LOVE them.  I've been blue-eyed, green-eyed, brown (like brighter-honey brown) eyed, even turquoise-eyed (my favourite, I might mention, a mix of blue and green -- it looked unbelievably natural and I always had people coming up to me and asking if they were mine).


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_you are so good at what you do! great blue look.... you are so critical of yourself. i guess we all are... but this is beautiful!_

 

Everyone is critical of themselves.  It's moreso intensified when you're putting your face out there for public scrutiny and criticism.  But yes, I am very hard on myself especially my makeup.  :shrug:  A personal flaw, I am trying to deal with.

But thank you, yummy, I think you're beautiful as well.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks, girlies!

Glad you all like it.  Somebody try this!  I want to see what it looks like on other skintones!  If you don't have the Chromezone 2 quad (which is where unreally blue e/s is from), you can substitute it for Jewel Blue e/s, or any other light blue.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 20, 2007)

Girl, please...the make up...the application...the CONTACTS...all FAB-U-LOUS!!! Sashay..Shante...LOL.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

*"The blending is far from acceptable but I still like it."*

:what:









Well, lady - as sure as I have a left and right foot, I sure would like to see what you consider *acceptable*.  

I think your just prodding us for compliments.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2007)

You look beautiful!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!! You Are Gorgeous, The Color Selection Is Gorgeous.....just Wow....


----------



## noteventherain (Jun 20, 2007)

I love this!  If you tell me a breakdown of what e/s is where on your eye (lol i'm bad at figuring that out :x), I'll try it this next week!


----------



## breathless (Jun 20, 2007)

are you a movie star? a model? hm .... you should be =]] you're soooooooo beautiful! and your makeup is always soooooo fresh and flawless. you should come up and do some makeup lessons =]


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I love the colors!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2007)

This is soooo pretty, You're so pretty! I love your FOTDs!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 21, 2007)

HOTTT!!!! Your brow and highlight always has a clean ass line. sheesh!! love it


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Soo pretty!  You did a great job!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 21, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## nongoma (Jun 21, 2007)

you are absolutely flawless. would love to look this flawless one day!!!


----------



## zori (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, this is such a pretty look!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## User67 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 21, 2007)

nice color combo

you are so striking!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 21, 2007)

You look perfect


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful look on you!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 21, 2007)

The colours look look divine against your skintone not to mention your skin is flawless. The contrasting colours really makes your eyes stand out. Keep up the good work babe!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

once again, you look like you stepped right out of a magazine! your blending looks fine doll, actually, it looks perfect! girl you are sooo pretty and these look is beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous ! 
I LOVE the lip combo...I'm gonna try this


----------



## snowkei (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2007)

OK.  I don't even know where to start.  Um...gorgeous skin, flawless brows, amazing makeup.  Damn!  The full hot order.  Trust me, you are nowhere near Mimi!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_I love this!  If you tell me a breakdown of what e/s is where on your eye (lol i'm bad at figuring that out :x), I'll try it this next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

You got it, dude!  Like my FULL HOUSE reference?  LOL!

Sometime tomorrow afternoon I will post the look breakdown -- written (sorry, no visuals).  I hope you PM me a picture, if you don't post in the FOTD forum.  I'd love to see what you do with it!

This is fast becoming one of my favourite looks.  I wore it again, with variations, tonight to celebrate one of my friend's 21st birthday.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_HOTTT!!!! Your brow and highlight always has a clean ass line. sheesh!! love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Concealor directly underneath the eyebrows.  That's how I get that clean line.  I've become obsessed with doing it.  I don't feel complete without some concealor under there.  Hehe.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jun 22, 2007)

you are flippin  gorgeous!!!!!!!  and FLAWLESS makeup!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

You are stunning, and this look is just outstanding. I'm in awe-seriously!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 22, 2007)

God your so hot! I love your FOTDS, your so gorgeous!
Your blending is amazing too!


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 22, 2007)

you are sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 23, 2007)

you're stunning, this is hawtt


----------



## lipshock (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_I love this!  If you tell me a breakdown of what e/s is where on your eye (lol i'm bad at figuring that out :x), I'll try it this next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Here you go! beware it's REALLY in depth, haha!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(1) ud primer potion all over from lid to directly underneath eyebrows
(2) beige-ing shadestick applied on lid and extended a little bit into the crease
(3) blend shadestick further into the skin using fingers or with the #217 brush (or something similar if you don't have it) -- this smooths out the surface allowing proper adhersion of the shadows

okay, primer work is done not onto the shadow part!

(4) apply moonflower e/s from crease to just below browbone with #224 brush -- this acts like my "base coat" for the crease colours as they're all blue; also doesn't have to be neat as it'll get blended away underneath the crease and browbone shadows
(5) apply woodwinked e/s all over the lid; then apply twinks e/s to the outer corner only, don't go into the crease -- both applied with #239 brush
(6) then apply unreally blue e/s to the inner crease with #272 brush or the #222 brush
(7) then apply deep truth e/s to the outer crease with the same brush used in step 6 -- making sure to blend the shadows together
[8] then take the #222 brush with some contrast e/s on it and apply that colour into the "defined" crease area right underneath the two crease colours and above the lid colours -- this allows for a nice, smooth transition between the lid and crease colours
(9) then take the #213 brush and use that to apply vanilla e/s on the browbone for the highlight, blending down into the crease colours.
(10) using #266 brush dampened with fix+, apply moonflower e/s to the lower lash line (which also has a line of beige-ing shadestick on it so the shadows sticks to the skin instead of flaking off)
(11) then I take the #224 brush and swipe it all over the eye area, using little circles and windshield wiper motions -- this allows a "final blending" process making sure there's no uneven transitions of all the shadows
(12) then take the #263 brush and apply blacktrack fluidline to the upper lashline and the lower waterline
(13) then curl eyelashes, apply mascara, add lashes (if you do that sort of thing), and add cheeks and finally the lips!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm loving the color combo & your skin is flawless!!! you're so pretty!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

the whole look, you, the application is flawless.  Definately post more.


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 24, 2007)

thats a really awesome color combination. and i dont think ur fat or....eewww enough to even come close to resembling mimi. i like blue on u.


----------



## june19th (Jun 24, 2007)

Lady you're gorgeous! This is one of my favorite fotd's I've seen as of recent. I've yet to get Moonflower e/s to look that great on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see more, love it!!


----------

